# faviorte shotgun



## varmiterkid

hey what is ur faviorte shotgun for small game??? i have two my 28 guage remington 870 and a 20 gauge remington 11-87. i also have two 12 gauges but the smaller ones make it a little more challanging. i also have a double barrel .410 but i don;t use it much 

:sniper:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Benelli SBE and Benelli Legacy 12.


----------



## GooseBuster3

winchester superx2


----------



## dogdigger

i have an old german side by side duel trigger 16 gauge that my grandpa brought back from WWII that i use for small game. it makes it challanging and fun.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

i wasnt aware that side by sides were used as weapons of war.... humm shows you what i know


----------



## texasguy

wards westernfeild .410 bolt action 3 round magazine.


----------



## Bobm

Mt while all types of guns have probably been used in battle. Most of the double barrells brought back from Europe were just purchased or taken from homes during the occupation and they were not actually Military weapons. However if you watch films of the confict in Bosnia you will see militia with drillings which are side by side shotguns with a third centerfire barrell underneath. I have one and its a very practical gun. In many european countries gun ownership is very restricted so these multipurpose guns are popular. I used to take mine quail hunting down here and picked off a few nice bucks while quail hunting with it.


----------



## mallardhunter

I really like my plain remington 870express. It seemed to never fail. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

mallardhunter said:


> I really like my plain remington 870express. It seemed to never fail. :beer:


i really think he has a good point


----------



## goose killer

I like a beretta 390 12 gauge.


----------



## FACE

I've thought it out a while now and personally I'd have to say that my favorite shotgun I have is my 28 guage Berreta Quail Unlimited O/U!
For some reason I just can't miss with the thing! I have a 20 guage Berreta O/U that fits identically but has a 28" barrel (28 guage has 26" barrel) and can't shoot the 20 as well. :huh: The 28 guage gets used for everything except waterfowl until late season then I go with the 12 guage O/U or the Berreta 390 12 guage for the late roosters!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

My waterfowl gun is now a winchester 1300 12 ga 26 '' barrel..i like it, fit me like a glove.i have made a spacer between the stock and the recoil pad,now the stock is near 15 1/4''...Im 6' 3" and the gun was a bit short


----------



## snowflake

My Rem.1100 Waterfowler Spec. does a dandy job for me,with my 870x-press as a back-up, the three of us are deadly!!!


----------



## Guest

Extrema with a SRM .655 choke and a sure cycle kit, gun's awesome.


----------



## jbaincfl

870 wingmaster...just like the express it never misfires and never jams.


----------



## Scatterwood

I've been with one to many people in crunch time that are screwing around with a jammed 870. I'll stick with the trusty Benelli Nova. Until this fall when all of you wealthy people decide your SBE is obsolete and you want a SBE II.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

SX2


----------



## hunting101

Super Black Eagle all the way.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Winchester Model 12


----------



## Booster

NOVA all the way baby!!!! How do you like that one gandergrinder!! :sniper:


----------



## BandHunter

SBE 2 for this guy!! I lost my butt pad off mine in early spring season and Benelli just sent me a new one free of charge...Benelli for life...You get what you pay for... And when you shoot a Benelli it is like riding in a Cadillac.....
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3

You sure get what you pay and thats a good fence post.. :wink: :lol: Just kiddin.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

:lol: and an expencive one too. :beer:


----------



## mr.trooper

My favorite Sotgun for small game? Why, the only shotgun i have of course! a Mossberg 500E in .410 It kills um' dead.

its a challenging gun for shure. Im looking to aquire a Browning 10ga stalker sometime in the near future, tha will be used for anything bigger than a rabbit.

Do ya think a 3 1/2" 10ga holllow-point slug would be good for just about anything in north america? what about rabbit or squirel? :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

Franchi 48 20 ga.

Winchester 1400 12 ga.

Browning A-5 12 ga.


----------



## pennsyltucky

mr.trooper said:


> Do ya think a 3 1/2" 10ga holllow-point slug would be good for just about anything in north america? what about rabbit or squirel? :lol:


itll kill anything it hits, but ull be dissapointed in the ballistics. the federals only go about 1250. id rather have a little lighter slug (1 1/2 or 1 5/8) and get the speed up to 1500 or so.


----------



## pennsyltucky

that was supposed to be 1 5/8..... crazy smileys are takin over......


----------



## TN.Frank

IT'll probably end up being my 75cal Sea Service Musket when I get it in a month or so. Until then it'll be my Mossberg 500a Turkey gun. 
http://webpages.charter.net/brownbess/forsale.htm


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

For all around bird shooting I'll stay with my 12 gauge Remington Wing Master with a 26 inch vent rib barrel. It's got beautieful french walnut on the butt and forend. I've shot birds in Africa, South America and the USA with that shotgun. The only way you can screw up with it is to short stroke it!

Bob A.


----------



## honkbuster3

hunting101 said:


> Super Black Eagle all the way.


 I AGREE :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster

BPS 10 and browning gold 12


----------

